# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Lire une fichier audio sur une 2em carte son avec vlc ou SPlayer

## xunil2003

Bonsoir,

je suis sous windows xp et j'ai essay avec vlc de lire un fichier audio sur une 2eme carte son. 

Carte son principal du systeme : C-Media AC97 Audio Device.
2em carte son USB : C-Media USB Headphone Set .

Voila ce que j'ai mis en ligne de commande, mais il lit le fichier toujour sur la  carte son PCI principale du systeme 



```

```

j'ai essay galement un mini lecteur media SPlayer lui y pas de probleme il lit bien sur la 2eme carte son, mais je n'arrive pas a lui dire de ce fermer tout seul une fois qu'il a lu le fichier, car il me lit tout les fichiers audio  un par un  dans le repertoire.



```

```

Si vous avez une ide, un conseil.
Merci d'avance, coordialement.

----------


## pendoRa

Bonjour,

pour utiliser une deuxieme carte son, tu dois l'activer dans ton panneau de configuration, non ?

J'ai longtemp permuter de AC-97 ::aie::  a ma SoundBlaster Live!, via mon panneau de configuration, il suffit de mettre la carte dtecte par "[defaut]".
Tu n'a pas a chez toi ?

----------

